

Ask HN: Wave Shortcuts & Hidden Features + Anyone Need An Invite? - AlleyRow

I have a few invitations left that will be distributed on a first come first serve basis.
======
ErrantX
There is a HN Google Group set up for this if you dont get enough replies
here:D

[http://groups.google.com/group/hn-google-wave-invite-
pool?ln...](http://groups.google.com/group/hn-google-wave-invite-pool?lnk=)

Spreadsheet of emails here:

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ar8He-
EcPg54dDVvRjZp...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ar8He-
EcPg54dDVvRjZpaWZvWVJqOFAwTmZNY0twQkE&hl=en)

------
mcherm
If you've still got them, I'd welcome an invite. mcherm@mcherm.com. Thanks.

------
Psyonic
If you still have any I'd like one at [username] [@] gmail.com. Thanks!

------
eposts
If you still have any left [username] @ gmail.com Thanks!

------
catch404
I'll jump in the queue! maplambda [at] gmail _dot_ _com_

------
tseng_mike
Hi, can you invite me also. mike.t.lee@gmail.com Thanks

------
KB
Invite. Yes Please.

kyle.bolton @ gmail

------
japanesejay
hi! i added to the spreadsheet too. If someone from this thread can invite me,
i'll share the invites too.

------
rmason
Please send an invite to rmason@acd.net

------
obie
Hook me up obie@hashrocket.com (thanks)

------
revorad
Yes please! fatclownintown@gmail.com

------
AlleyRow
Invites have been sent accordingly

------
dylanz
Please, dylans@gmail.com. Thanks!

------
cb33
connor.baskauskas [@] gmail.com if you have any invites left.

Thanks!

------
p01nd3xt3r
i want an invite; arion.hardison [@] gmail.com

------
mattdennewitz
yes, please! [my username] at gmail

------
saurabh
oh please do! risqer [ @ ] gmail

